# Lawn Help



## atersda (Jun 30, 2019)

hey guys new here to the forum! we recently bought a new home about 6 months ago in southeast Missouri. its an acre, its a mixture of Bermuda, rye, and fescue grasses. it did have a lot of dandelions but I've got them kind of under control (amnie400 24D) I'm still dealing with some white clover.....a guy I worked with talked me into applying urea (46-0-0) it shot it up good and also greened it up some....im wanting to know what direction I need to take to do fertilization(what to put down and when)? I have not done a soil sample....im not really wanting to use Scotts fertilizer due to the price.... any help would be much appreciated

thanks !!


----------



## Darrell_KC (Mar 20, 2019)

@g-man can probably help get this moved and a little more visibility. Theres going to be a ton of good advice to catch up on


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

atersda said:


> hey guys new here to the forum! we recently bought a new home about 6 months ago in southeast Missouri. its an acre, its a mixture of Bermuda, rye, and fescue grasses. it did have a lot of dandelions but I've got them kind of under control (amnie400 24D) I'm still dealing with some white clover.....a guy I worked with talked me into applying urea (46-0-0) it shot it up good and also greened it up some....im wanting to know what direction I need to take to do fertilization(what to put down and when)? I have not done a soil sample....im not really wanting to use Scotts fertilizer due to the price.... any help would be much appreciated
> 
> thanks !!


Have you read the Bermuda Bible and the Bermuda Triangle threads on here? They are a great place to start.


----------

